# Pasta Sauce



## masta (Mar 7, 2005)

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Deb’s Pasta Sauce<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/B]


1 Onion
1 Red pepper
2 Cloves of Garlic
3 Tablespoons olive oil
2 20 oz cans of tomato puree
Palm full of dried crushed oregano leaves 
Palm full of dried Italian seasoning 
Palm full of parsley flakes
3 whole dried bay leaves 
1 cup red wine
1 cup grated cheese
1/3 cup sugar
salt &amp; pepper to taste
Optional: meat of your choice


In large pot cook onions peppers and garlic in oil until tender 5-6 mins 
Add the 2 cans of puree then fill the cans with water and add to pot, you may have to do this 3-4 times. 
Stir the sauce and add all the dried herbs, salt &amp; pepper, red wine, sugar, and cheese. 
At this point you can add sausage, chicken or any meat you want and cook on low for 5- 6 hours uncovered.


----------



## bdavidh (Mar 8, 2005)

Shouldn't that be 1 bottle of red wine?


1 cup for the sauce, the remainder for the cook.


----------



## masta (Mar 8, 2005)

My wife Deb has a sign by the stove" I always cook with wine andsometimes put it in the food"







*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Man that sauce sounds good, but currently too much carbs for me. I know, wine has lots of carbs, but I gotta drink it when I'm off. Actually, it might not be too bad, just lots of tomatos.


----------

